# 68 Dash Carrier, Steering and Carpet



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Can someone let me know how do you identify if a dash carrier is original or reproduction? I am trying to buy the Wood inserts for the dash from Ames and they list two (A272J or A272JP). The JP is for reproduction carriers but I do not know what is mine.

Re. Steering, I was thinking of getting this (1967-1968 Pontiac steering wheel 13 1/2" CLASSIC WALNUT fits all 67-68 Pontiac | eBay), however its 13 1/2" and slightly less deep. Do you guys think this will cause issues?

And last, do you know what that material under the carpet is called? I am referring to the one which goes under the steering column plastic trim? Not sure what its called so I am curcling part of it in the photo and indicating it with the two arrows. I dont think its the jute backing that you can buy pre-glued to the carpet no?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The material circled is the firewall insulation pad. Available in two different versions. Cheap and expensive. Cheap will do if your not worried about originality. But even the expensive one isn't like the factory internally but it fits better and is easier to install.
To install either you must remove everything from the inside firewall.

Look behind the dash carrier above the gauge opening. The Pontiac part number will be there with a large numeral of the stamp that made it. That should indicate an original carrier.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the information. I will see if Ames have the firewall insulation pad and based on the price difference I will see which one to go for.
As for the dash unfortunately the car is still on its way so I don’t have access to it. I am buying the obvious parts that will need replacing which are bulky to be able to ship with the car saving on some shipping costs so I guess I will either wait until the car is at my country or else buy both dash sets seeing they are not so expensive. I thought there is some minor esthetic difference I can spot from the photos.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The expensive pad is thicker and is molded to fit better. I bought the Ames pad and it was very easy to install. (I'm in the middle of an restoration so the interior was already stripped)


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

What country are you from?


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks O52. I am from Malta in Europe. Thats why the hassle of getting this vehicle.
Would you mind pointing me to the Ames P/N? Cant find it in the catalogue but I might be using the wrong search term.

Also I would appreciate is there is someone on here from Indiana specifically Lawrenceburg. Would really appreciate if I could have a chat with them.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web?order_number_e=NTA2NDI1MQ%3D%3D%0D%0A&method_1=&method_2=Y&on=Y&search_method=2&cat_rowid=1&search_year=1968&search_keyword=firewall+pad&sort=0



By the way, you do not need the tool. Any blunt head punch will do.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks mate. Assuming I will remove all of the dash, you think the cheap one would still work out then?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I've never installed one but I'm sure it will work and fit. Ames is one of the better vendors.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Will leave feedback when I install it. Will be a long time from now though .....


----------

